# Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?



## Andal (27. Mai 2018)

Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?

Wieso schmeckt dem einen etwas für sein Leben gut, was dem anderen die Haare aufstellt und den Hals zuschnürt?

Das ist doch für eine Art (hier Homo sapiens) völlig wiedersinnig. Jedes ihm zuträgliche  Lebensmittel müsste doch sinnvollerweise allen Mitgliedern seiner Sippe gleich schmecken. Warum tut es das nicht?

Sind wir vom Überfluss schon so denaturiert, dass wir uns solche Luxusprobleme einfach leisten können?

Ich weiss es nicht, warum und wieso. Aber vielleicht ergeben sich ja aus den Antworten neue Ansätze!?


----------



## Leech (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Wenns mal so einfach wäre. 
https://www.wasistwas.de/archiv-wissenschaft-details/warum-schmecken-menschen-unterschiedlich.html


----------



## HAPE-1909 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Puh das ist mal eine interessante Frage/Sache.

Eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Antwort hab ich aber nicht parat.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Es reichen ja schon die Ansätze eigener Antworten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch für eine Art (hier Homo sapiens) völlig wiedersinnig. Jedes ihm zuträgliche  Lebensmittel müsste doch sinnvollerweise allen Mitgliedern seiner Sippe gleich schmecken. Warum tut es das nicht?


Genetisch + epigenetisch + erlernt. 
Permanent aufgenommen u. kontinuierlich hinterfragt seit dem ersten Lebenstag.

Das funktioniert alles viel schneller und enger verzahnt als die konventionell-altbackene Wissenschaft das lange sah.
Gutes Beispiel ist das mit der EU Dorschschutzregelung in Nordatlantik, die den Dorsch in gut 10 Jahren dort massiv verändert haben. 
Eben genau so, wie dumme Tischsitzerpolitiker immer wieder voll daneben hauen ... :g

Vielfalt ist außerdem Evolutionsprogramm, es gibt mindestes 3 stark anders konstuierte humanoide Verdauungstypen und 4 Stoffwechsel-Bluttypen, d.h. längst nicht jeder funktioniert in der Basis schon gleich.

Auch gut zu sehen z.B. bei dem Sehen an sich und den Farbsehen, es gibt ausgeprägte Grünunterscheider (man nimmt an Pflanzenbewohner) und die dazu NICHT, genau ausgeprägte Weißunterscheider (man nimmt an Schneeleute) und die dazu NICHT, usw. usw.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Hi!
Eigentlich finde ich bloß 2 der üblichen Lebensmittel ekelhaft: Dicke Bohnen, weil meine Mutter mir die als Kind reingezwungen hat bis ich erbrochen habe.
Und Whisky, weil ich mir den selbst reingezwungen habe bis ich mit dem erbrechen garnicht mehr aufhören konnte.. .
Ekel scheint also viel mit negativer Erfahrung zutun zu haben.
Petri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Eigentlich finde ich bloß 2 der üblichen Lebensmittel ekehaft: Dicke Bohnen, weil meine Mutter mir die als Kind reingezwungen hat bis ich erbrochen habe.


Bruder ! :m
ich finde die Dinger auch immer noch voll würg ... die krassen Leguminosen der  Totenwelt. Heiß nicht umsonst Saubohne.

Die hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ackerbohne


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vielfalt ist außerdem Evolutionsprogramm, es gibt mindestes 3 stark anders konstuierte humanoide Verdauungstypen und 4 Stoffwechsel-Bluttypen, d.h. längst nicht jeder funktioniert in der Basis schon gleich.




Da ist was dran. 
Wenn allen alles gleich gut, oder gleich schlecht schmecken würde, hätten wir wohl ein riesiges Versorgungsproblem. Eine Population mit breiter genetischer Vielfalt hat schon irgendwie auch Vorteile...


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bruder ! :m
> ich finde die Dinger auch immer noch voll würg ... die krassen Leguminosen der  Totenwelt. Heiß nicht umsonst Saubohne.
> 
> Die hier:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ackerbohne




Ich brauche die nur zu riechen... schon geht das würgen los..|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Ich finde Fett in fester Form (Schwarte etc) total ekelig bzw. ist das für mich die Krönung an Ekel. Nicht unbedingt nur wegen dem Geschmack, sondern vor allem wegen der Konsistenz. Mit Whisky habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber den mag ich trotzdem noch sehr gern.


----------



## Purist (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Andal schrieb:


> Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?
> 
> Wieso schmeckt dem einen etwas für sein Leben gut, was dem anderen die Haare aufstellt und den Hals zuschnürt?




Keine Ahnung wie es bei dir aussieht, aber je älter ich werde, je mehr ich die Finger von Industrienahrung lasse, desto besser schmecken mir Dinge, die ich früher nicht angerührt hätte. 







Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch für eine Art (hier Homo sapiens) völlig wiedersinnig. Jedes ihm zuträgliche  Lebensmittel müsste doch sinnvollerweise allen Mitgliedern seiner Sippe gleich schmecken. Warum tut es das nicht?




Wiedersinnig ist da doch nichts, der Mensch ist und bleibt ein Tier. Wie entwickelt sich unser Geschmackssinn? Durch Erziehung (was bekam man als Kind serviert) und durch Erfahrung (was hat die eigene Mutter während der Schwangerschaft gegessen?), nur wenige Dinge (z.B. Ekel vor vergammelten Lebensmitteln, die auch krank machen) sind dabei wahrscheinlich auch genetisch vorgegeben. 

 Erfahrung schließt ein, dass unser Geschmackssinn darauf trainiert ist, dass wir natürlicher Weise (der Industriefraß mit künstlichen Aromen, Geschmacksverstärkern etc. stört diese Funktion) sogar wissen, was unser Körper an Nährstoffen braucht und daher bestimmte Dinge bevorzugen.


Wenn du dich auf der Welt umschaust, sind die heutigen Ernährungsgewohnheiten nicht mehr wie früher regional angepasst, aber genau das wäre natürlich das Optimum: Sich wieder regional zu ernähren, anstatt so zu tun, als müsse man überall die gleiche Pampe auf dem Teller haben.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Vererbt und im zarten Kindesalter anfertigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Vererbt? Ich bin neugierig und verfressen und esse Dinge, die weder Eltern noch Großeltern je mochten.

Vererbung kann ich mir weniger vorstellen. Tradiertes Verhalten schon eher, aber auch da gibt es Menschen, die sehr konservativ sind und andere sind progressiv und haben Spaß an Neuem und probieren viel aus.

Ich würde behaupten, das ich mich bisher vor nichts geekelt habe, aber es gibt ein paar Sachen, die ich nicht mag. So starke Einbrennen dieser herbe Geschmack ist nichts für mich.

Zuletzt habe ich mir eine Kalbsleber bestellt, obwohl ich eigentlich Leber nicht mag und fand es ganz ok. Würde ich nochmal essen, wird aber nicht mein Laibgericht.


----------



## daci7 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Ein gewisser Grundstock ist mit sicherheit genetisch vorbestimmt - allein die Wahrnehmung von Geschmäckern hängt ja größtenteils mit der Zusammesetzung deiner Chemorezeptoren zusammen. Und da ist natürlich eine Menge vererbt.
Geschmack ist aber natürlich unglaublich viel mehr als nur "Chemorezeption". Da spielen eine Menge andere Gehirnareale eine Rolle und unterschiedliche Emotionen werden vermischt.
Evolutionär hat das ganze natürlich auch seinen Sinn - erstens ist "Mensch nicht gleich Mensch", wie der Nordlichtangler ja bereits sagte, und zweitens ist "Nahrung nicht gleich Nahrung".
Menschen leben in so diversen Lebensräumen und so unterschiedlichen Bedingungen, dass es unglaublich wichtig ist, dass Nahrungspräferenzen aber auch Ekel/Abneigung früh beigebracht wird.
Am einen Ort ist es immens wichtig, dass junge Menschenaffen schnell lernen Pilz x nicht zu futtern, während es diesen an einem anderen Ort garnicht gibt. Dafür muss man sich hier halt für Pflanze Y in acht nehmen.
Natürlich ist das alles heutzutage duch die Globalisierung nicht mehr so nötig - das Programm wirste aber in den nächsten 1000 Jahren nicht rauskriegen  Und so kommen eben so komische "Fehlprägungen" zustande.
#h


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Hallo,


ein interessanter Thread. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich mir darüber noch gar keine großen Gedanken gemacht habe (bin immerhin schon 71). 

Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich das, was bei uns in Europa gemeinhin gegessen wird, grundsätzlich auch für mich als essbar ansehe.
Sicher gibt es Sachen, welche ich sehr gerne, gerne, und auch weniger gerne esse oder auch nicht mag, was aber selten ist. Aber selbst bei Letzterem kann ich da nicht von Ekel oder Grauen sprechen bzw. würde davon Brechreiz bekommen. Ich war schon immer neugierig, so habe ich als Jugendlicher in den 1960ern auch schon mal Weinbergschnecken probiert und danach auch noch öfters. Die hätten meine Eltern nicht gegessen, weil es ihnen davor grauste. Aufgewachsen bin ich, wie damals meist üblich, mit deutscher Hausmannskost und der Vorgabe, dass was auf den Tisch kommt auch gegessen wird, sowie erst vom Tisch aufgestanden wird, wenn aufgegessen war. (Anm. ich halte meine Mutter für die damalige Zeit für eine gute Köchin)

Frösche und Surströmming habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert, aber warum nicht, ein Urteil kann man erst nach einem Probeessen fällen.


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## Pinocio (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Purist schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie es bei dir aussieht, aber je älter ich werde, je mehr ich die Finger von Industrienahrung lasse, desto besser schmecken mir Dinge, die ich früher nicht angerührt hätte.
> Wiedersinnig ist da doch nichts, der Mensch ist und bleibt ein Tier. Wie entwickelt sich unser Geschmackssinn? Durch Erziehung (was bekam man als Kind serviert) und durch Erfahrung (was hat die eigene Mutter während der Schwangerschaft gegessen?), nur wenige Dinge (z.B. Ekel vor vergammelten Lebensmitteln, die auch krank machen) sind dabei wahrscheinlich auch genetisch vorgegeben.
> 
> Erfahrung schließt ein, dass unser Geschmackssinn darauf trainiert ist, dass wir natürlicher Weise (der Industriefraß mit künstlichen Aromen, Geschmacksverstärkern etc. stört diese Funktion) sogar wissen, was unser Körper an Nährstoffen braucht und daher bestimmte Dinge bevorzugen.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Habe vor ca. 5 Jahren, all den Schrott weg gelassen, der sich Lebensmittel schimpft und kaufe nur noch auf dem Markt mein Essen (gibt nur wenig was ich im Supermarkt zukaufen muss).
Seither hat sich mein Geschmack sehr verändert. Ich mag sehr gerne bittere, herbe Sachen (Grünzeug, auch Wildkräuter wie Gundermann oder Milzkraut). Ich weiß nicht ob es Einbildung ist, aber ich hab sogar das Gefühl, dass die Präferenzen Jahreszeitlich variieren im Sommer eher süß und frisch, Winter esse ich extrem viel Fett und Fleisch. Wenn ich jetzt bei der Hitze saure Kutteln essen sollte, würde mir vielleicht sogar übel werden, im Winter liebe ich das Essen.
Lustigerweise habe ich seither keinen Appetit mehr auf Südfrüchte, da mach ich einen Bogen drum, kein Ekel, aber Abneigung.

Ansonsten habe ich kaum Hemmung Essen zu probieren, egal wo ich war zumindest probiert habe ich die landestypische Kost immer. Es gab wenig, was ich nicht mochte (Schafsleber fand ich ekelig, das schottische Schafszeug da, fand ich dagegen lecker). Und das denke ich habe ich geerbt, mein Vater kann auch fast alles essen und er kommt sehr gut mit länger nichts Essen klar, genau so geht es mir auch. Kann ohne Probleme einen Angeltag ohne Essen mitzunehmen aushalten, selbst wenn ich abends spät heimkomme, muss ich erst am nächsten Tag essen.

Um die Frage zu beantworten, glaube teils ist es Vererbung, teils Gewohnheit und eben, die von Purist erwähnte Degenerierung des Geschmacks durch Fertig- und Industrie"nahrung".


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich finde Fett in fester Form (Schwarte etc) total ekelig bzw. ist das für mich die Krönung an Ekel. Nicht unbedingt nur wegen dem Geschmack, sondern vor allem wegen der Konsistenz. Mit Whisky habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber den mag ich trotzdem noch sehr gern.



Mit dem fett das geht mir genauso, hauptsächlich die Konsistenz find ich einfach abartig ekelhaft  #t


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

naja Fett: Haxe/Eisbein ja gern, aber so Fettränder nö_ sehr tagesabhängig

Milch:
http://www.uni-mainz.de/presse/31628.php


----------



## ANNIK4 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Mit dem Fett ist das bei mir auch so eine Sache. Da fange ich direkt an zu würgen, warum auch immer. Aber war auch im Kindesalter schon so. ich glaube das liegt einfach daran, das wir nicht kurz vorm Hungertot stehen oder generell hungern müssen. Die Länder der dritten Welt, denen ist der Fettrand total wumpe, hauptsache sie können sich irgendwie stärken.


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Ein richtiges fettes Schweinernes, kein Problem. Aber sobald am Rindfleisch auch nur ein Fetzerl Fett hergeht, ist der Hals mit einem Schlag zu.


----------



## hecht99 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Da ist was dran.
> Wenn allen alles gleich gut, oder gleich schlecht schmecken würde, hätten wir wohl ein riesiges Versorgungsproblem. Eine Population mit breiter genetischer Vielfalt hat schon irgendwie auch Vorteile...



Es wird auch vom Instinkt kommen das die einen Jäger, die anderen Sammler und andere komplett eigenartige Sachen essen. Ich denke ein Ansatz der Natur um auch in Hungersnöten, bei Naturkatastrophen etc. den Fortbestand der Art gewährleisten.
 Blöderweiße gesagt ähnlich den Irrläufern beim Lachsaufstieg bzw. Jäger und Sammlern bei Raubfischen!


----------



## TMC (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Also bei mir kann sich dann geschmacklich die Genetik nicht durchgesetzt haben. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Eltern und Geschwistern esse ich alles, inklusive dem richtig guten (fast vergessenem) Zeug Zungenwurst, Schweinskopfsülze und allem was ich beim Insektenkochkurs gelernt habe. :q
Gemüse und Obstmässig würde mir auch nix einfallen, was jetzt einen ekeligen Geschmack hätte, wenn es nicht vergammelt ist.
Froschschenkel muss ich noch probieren. Das einzige wo ich wahrscheinlich kehrt machen würde ist so ein tausendjähriges Ei. Das wäre nix für mich, denke ich. :q


LG Timo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein richtiges fettes Schweinernes, kein Problem. Aber sobald am Rindfleisch auch nur ein Fetzerl Fett hergeht, ist der Hals mit einem Schlag zu.



Echt? Boah ein Ribeye,  da ist doch auch das Auge gut.

Das hängt aber auch vermutlich vom Futter ab, da gab es auch schon welches,  das ich nicht mitgegessen habe.


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Wem es schmeckt, der soll es essen. Ich tus nicht. Das erklärt ja auch vielleicht meine Frage.


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eine gute und vor allem interessante Frage, da muss man erst mal nachdenken. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einiges wurde schon angerissen, Genetik, Urinstinkte, Regionale & kulturelle Herkunft. Ebenso die Vielfalt und Verfügbarkeit von Nahrung. 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ein elementarer Teil ist meiner Meinung nach, die familiäre Prägung. Eine Vielfalt an Nahrung und die Möglichkeit Dinge frei heraus zu probieren verstärkt die Prägung und die Offenheit (Lust) auf die unterschiedlichsten Dinge. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Geschmack ist durchaus trainierbar, verändert sich im Laufe der Zeit und lässt sich selbst im Erwachsenenalter noch/wieder erlernen/sensibilisieren. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Nach allgemeiner Meinung registriert der eigentliche Geschmackssinn die vier Grundgeschmäcke "salzig", "sauer", "süß" und "bitter". Japanische Forscher haben einen weiteren, fünften, hinzugefügt: Den sog. Fleischgeschmack. Dieser geistert seit einiger Zeit unter seinem japanischem Namen „UMAMI“ umher. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ebenso ist der Geruchssinn von Bedeutung. Mit einem Schnupfen schmeckt fast jedes Essen fade. Oder auch ob Speisen heiß oder kalt sind. In der gehobenen Gastronomie spielt der Faktor Mundgefühl auch eine immer größer werdende Rolle. Weich, fest, crunchy, etc, etc.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Letztendlich liegt es aber auch ganz stark an Jedem selbst, wie offen und neugierig man „über den Tellerrand“ hinaus schaut.
Und wo der Ekel herkommt? Eventuell liegt es auch ein klein wenig an unserer Überflußgesellschaft. Oder warum isst man lieber das Rinderfilet und nicht die Rinderzunge, oder lieber das Kalbsschnitzel anstelle des Kalbsbries?
[/FONT]


----------



## Neuangler ^^ (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genetisch + epigenetisch + erlernt.
> Permanent aufgenommen u. kontinuierlich hinterfragt seit dem ersten Lebenstag.
> 
> Das funktioniert alles viel schneller und enger verzahnt als die konventionell-altbackene Wissenschaft das lange sah.
> ...





Behandeln interessanterweise den gleichen Stoff im Psychologieunterricht an meiner Schule. Das Erlernte hängt auch sehr stark von der Situation, in der man etwas probiert (z.B. Gesundheit, Stress, Umfeld, Geruch, schlechte Erfahrungen damit etc.) ab, genauso wie den erziehrischen Einfluss der Eltern in den frühkindlichen Entwicklungsphasen vom 1-5/6 Lebensjahr.


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



> Oder warum isst man lieber das Rinderfilet und nicht die Rinderzunge, oder lieber das Kalbsschnitzel anstelle des Kalbsbries?



Züngerl und Bries...... wenn es das gäbe - ohne mords Umstände.


----------



## zandertex (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

wir haben als kids mal aus nem fast ausgetrockneten kleinen weiher nen karpfen geholt und direkt auf nem lagerfeuer gegrillt/gebraten...............ich könnte jetzt noch kotzen.:c


----------



## Fruehling (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

In der sehr guten BBC-Doku, Die Macht der Sinne, gibt's Antworten in Mengen! (Leider funktioniert der amazon-Link nicht.)

Die Ursachen reichen in der Tat von der Art des Schmeckers (Zahl der vorhandenen Geschmackspapillen) bis hin zu anerzogenen Präferenzen. Nicht zu vergessen, die gemachten, eigenen Erfahrungen!

Ich schrieb vor einer Weile an anderer Stelle hier im Forum bereits dazu, daß in der Doku sogar ein ganzes Wolfsrudel dazu "erzogen" wurde, ein an einen Baum gebundenes Schaf zu verschmähen! Hierzu reichten mit Brechmitteln versehene Schlachtabfälle einiger Schafe, die den Wölfen ein paar Tage vor dem finalen Test angeboten wurden.

 Das ganze Rudel kotzte mal erst wie ein Reiher und rührte Tage später das angebundene Schaf nicht an... |supergri

Auch sehr schön war die Gegenüberstellung zweier Familien - einmal aus China, einmal aus England - die ihr (in diesem Fall anerzogenes) Lieblingsessen tauschten: Die Chinesen versuchten sich am Cheddar, die Engländer an tausendjährigen Eiern.

Die Stielaugen konnteste mit ner Dachlatte abkloppen! :q


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Echt? Boah ein Ribeye,  da ist doch auch das Auge gut.
> 
> Das hängt aber auch vermutlich vom Futter ab, da gab es auch schon welches,  das ich nicht mitgegessen habe.



Hängt sehr vom Futter ab. Nehmt mal Geld in die Hand und kauft euch ein Ribeye vom Weiderind.
Ist auch beim Schwein so. Je besser die Fütterung, desto weniger "schweint" es. Hab bei uns sogar einen Metzger, der Weideschweine hält, selbst Leute die eigentlich kein Schwein essen, mögen das. Das Fleisch kostet allerdings nicht nur 1-2€ mehr. Hier habe ich das Glück, das es ein Direktvermarkter ist und daher noch günstig. 

Da ich aber so ziemlich alles vom Tier esse kommen die "edeln" Stücke nur selten auf den Tisch. So spart man Geld und kann trotzdem immer gutes Fleisch essen.

Warum Leute die Innereien, Knochen und anderen Stücke verschmähen ist denke ich etwas gesellschaftlich geprägt. Es gilt als ekelig und minderwertig. Böse Zungen behaupten es wäre Schadstoff belastet. Das mag teils stimmen, aber man kann dem aus dem Weg gehen und beim Metzger des Vertrauens kaufen. Zudem Schweineherzen, Nieren, Beine, Füße und Hirn bekomme ich meistens geschenkt, weil es sich nicht verkaufen lässt.
Übrigens ist Leber das Vitalstoffreichste Lebensmittel. Fleisch allgemein enthält sehr viele und eine große Bandbreite an Vitaminen, lasst euch also nicht einreden es wär ungesund.


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eine gute und vor allem interessante Frage, da muss man erst mal nachdenken.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Einiges wurde schon angerissen, Genetik, Urinstinkte, Regionale & kulturelle Herkunft. Ebenso die Vielfalt und Verfügbarkeit von Nahrung.
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ein elementarer Teil ist meiner Meinung nach, die familiäre Prägung. Eine Vielfalt an Nahrung und die Möglichkeit Dinge frei heraus zu probieren verstärkt die Prägung und die Offenheit (Lust) auf die unterschiedlichsten Dinge. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
> ...



Sehr guter Beitrag.

Gastronomie arbeitet auch mit Musik und Tellerfarben. Kaffee aus roten Tassen soll anders schmecken (süßer) als aus weißen (stärker). Bin keine Kaffeetrinker, konnte das noch nicht testen. Vielleicht stellt sich hier einer zur Verfügung?


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich finde Fett in fester Form (Schwarte etc) total ekelig bzw. ist das für mich die Krönung an Ekel. Nicht unbedingt nur wegen dem Geschmack, sondern vor allem wegen der Konsistenz..


 geht doch nix über ein gutes stück Lardo di Collonata


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



zandertex schrieb:


> wir haben als kids mal aus nem fast ausgetrockneten kleinen weiher nen karpfen geholt und direkt auf nem lagerfeuer gegrillt/gebraten...............ich könnte jetzt noch kotzen.:c


jep :sschmeckt wie alte omma unter der achsel


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Hallo, 
ich habe hier einen, wie ich finde, guten Artikel gefunden. Ist etwas älter aber nicht minder interessanter. KLICK MICH


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Und wo der Ekel herkommt? Eventuell liegt es auch ein klein wenig an unserer Überflußgesellschaft.


denke auch, in erster linie kommt der ekel heutzutage daher, daß wir es uns leisten können etwas essbares/durchaus genießbares als eklig zu empfinden/bezeichnen.
die ganzen anderen, hier genannten faktoren spielen mit sicherheit auch eine, wie auch immer geartete rolle, kommen aber sehr viel weit dahinter.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*

Ja, in gewisser Weise sicherlich. Ist in dem verlinkten Artikel auch gut geschrieben. Innereien waren früher Delikatesse und Luxus zugleich. Heutzutage Innereien in der Großstadt zu bekommen ist nicht immer einfach.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe hier einen, wie ich finde, guten Artikel gefunden. Ist etwas älter aber nicht minder interessanter. KLICK MICH



Danke für den lesenswerten Artikel!
Die im Artikel erwähnte Ur-Kölsche Wildhandlung Brock, war früher eines meiner Lieblingsgeschäfte, allerdings in Zeiten wo ich mir hochwertigen Einkauf noch leisten konnte.
Ist nun auch nach 111 Jahren, seit letzem Jahr, Geschichte:
https://www.ksta.de/koeln/innenstad...gel-brock-schliesst-nach-111-jahren-26920840#

Zum Thema:

Die Menschen sind inzwischen derart auf Industrienahrung konditioniert, dass sie fast alles was nicht dieser Norm entspricht für eklig halten.
Hinzu kommen neuerdings etliche ideologisch geprägte Essgestörte, die in Richtung Veganfood tendieren. 
Wobei dies für viele wohl auch zum Lifestyle gehört?
Deren ständiges Missionieren zum veganen Bessermenschen, ist es was mich anekelt!

Jürgen


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Woher kommt der Geschmack, der Ekel?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Heutzutage Innereien in der Großstadt zu bekommen ist nicht immer einfach.


oder verhältnismäßig teuer, wenn es nicht vom schwein ist. dem hunderohfütterungsboom sei dank.
früher hast du beispielsweise den pansen hinterher geschmissen bekommen, wenn du beim örtlichen fleischer nicht schnell genug die tür zu gemacht hast, seit einigen jahren will er nun geld dafür.


----------

